# The magical mythos raffle



## coffeechap

As promised the first of two raffles this month!!!

I have managed to get hold of a brand new boxed eureka mythos, the best overall flat burr grinder that I have ever had the pleasure of owning, this is the top of the range version with titanium burrs, so no chance of you ever having to replace them. These grinders really are the top of the tree, virtually zero retention, perfect centre of the portafilter mound, one hundredth of a second time adjustments and three settings for your favourite beans.









75 mm burrs and a 45 degree mounted motor means almost zero retention and perfect distribution, no need to WTD or stir with this, just grind tamp load pour so simple and so effective.

This is a £2000 grinder, but managed to get it for less so am looking for 45 takers at £30 per ticket, the forum will get £100 and one lucky winner will get a eureka mythos for £30. I will let this run for 2 weeks or until we have achieved the numbers, usual elements apply, just cut and paste the list below.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## coffeechap

Coffeechap

Mrboots2u


----------



## 4085

Coffeechap

Mrboots2u

Dfk41


----------



## Daren

Coffeechap

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Daren


----------



## jeebsy

I'd rather win the Brewtus but go on then!

Coffeechap

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Daren

Jeebsy


----------



## drude

Coffeechap

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Daren

Jeebsy

drude


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Coffeechap

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Daren

Jeebsy

drude

geordie-barista


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista


----------



## SimonB

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB


----------



## CoffeeDiva

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva


----------



## totallywired

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg


----------



## Sticky

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky


----------



## GS11

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog


----------



## RvB

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB


----------



## DarrenB

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB


----------



## Doggycam

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam


----------



## jtvrg

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan


----------



## shaun1

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1


----------



## 666tyler

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. geordie-barista

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr


----------



## RoloD

I'm in !

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD


----------



## dabac

Hopefully living in Italy doesn't disqualify me? If not,

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac


----------



## coffeechap

No it does not but you will be required to pay for the postage to italia


----------



## kikapu

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu


----------



## dabac

coffeechap said:


> No it does not but you will be required to pay for the postage to italia


for a 2k grinder, that would be the least of problems







)


----------



## coffeechap

Oooooooo a third of the way there


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row


----------



## koahhe

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe


----------



## frankil

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil


----------



## MrShades

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades


----------



## coffeechap

30 and counting


----------



## bignorry

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry


----------



## coldplayer

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer


----------



## coffeechap

cant believe we are only at 32 for this amazing grinder!!


----------



## Slee

I'd like to join in where do I pay the ticket money?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Come people the chance to upgrade int one of the best flat burr on demand grinder going for £20 !


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup


----------



## Slee

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski


----------



## Daren

Slee said:


> I'd like to join in where do I pay the ticket money?


You will get a PM with details how to pay once all tickets have been allocated. Once everyone has paid the draw is made. Good luck.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak


----------



## MarkyP

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP


----------



## coffeechap

Half way to the finish line keep it coming folks


----------



## stub24

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24


----------



## dsc

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc










Regards,

T.


----------



## mhofmeyr

I'm in too! Add me to the list please?


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr


----------



## iroko

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko


----------



## coffeechap

so 34 more needed come on folks you know you want to


----------



## 4085

Are you going to open this up to allowing people who want to, to buy more than one?


----------



## coffeechap

Ok having had a think about this I am prepared to drop the entries to 70 to help this along, still at the £20 per ticket. So come folks 29 participants needed


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Ok having had a think about this I am prepared to drop the entries to 70 to help this along, still at the £20 per ticket. So come folks 29 participants needed


Come on people ,this a a great grinder !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Thought this would go a lot quicker myself...


----------



## coffeechap

I am so shocked this has stalled so soon


----------



## Charliej

I think that maybe a lot of people are saving their money for the brewtus raffle I know that I can only afford to enter one of them this month.


----------



## coffeechap

The brewtus will be less though


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> The brewtus will be less though


And you need a good grinder to go with that machine , like a mythos !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> And you need a good grinder to go with that machine , like a mythos !!!!!!!!!


I can't wait to win both!


----------



## Daren

Jeebsy - we both can't win both? They have my name on them.

You can call me Brewtus P Mythos the third.

I'm a little shocked these tickets haven't been snapped up! You won't get an opportunity to own a machine like this for £20 again!


----------



## jeebsy

Pass your sj and rocket over here then afterwards :thumbup:


----------



## SimonB

What now? Even with a last minute spurt I can't see this going much over 50 entrants. A shame given the importance of a grinder.


----------



## robti

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Dfk41

4. Daren

5. Jeebsy

6. drude

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg

12. Sticky

13. GS11

14. Working Dog

15. RvB

16. DarrenB

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg

19. Heligan

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. RoloD

24. dabac

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti


----------



## robti

Thought I had entered this days ago


----------



## coffeechap

As I have a little latitude on this grinder how do people feel about £30 but just 45 entries? Much shorter odds for the king of flat burr grinders? With one guaranteed winner and £100 to the forum


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> As I have a little latitude on this grinder how do people feel about £30 but just 45 entries? Much shorter odds for the king of flat burr grinders? With one guaranteed winner and £100 to the forum


Ok for me ......


----------



## jeebsy

Would probably go for that too


----------



## coffeechap

Those for the 1 in 45 chance at £30

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy


----------



## Daren

I'm in for £30


----------



## drude

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude


----------



## Heligan

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan


----------



## coffeechap

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren


----------



## SimonB

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB


----------



## Milanski

Bit of a tight month for me. I only pledged a fiver for the Fabian fund so personally it would feel a bit wrong to agree to this now.

If you still don't make the numbers in a couple of days then I'll put in for this and then just have to increase my pledge! That way everyone's a winner...


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr


----------



## dabac

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 dabac


----------



## michaelg

1 coffeechap[/color]

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg


----------



## 4515

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog


----------



## DarrenB

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog

12.DarrenB


----------



## RoloD

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog

12 DarrenB

13 RoloD

************


----------



## dabac

hmm michaelg forgot me









1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog

12 DarrenB

13 RoloD

14 dabac


----------



## GS11

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog

12 DarrenB

13 RoloD

14 dabac

15 gs11


----------



## coffeechap

So the £30 list so far, one third of the way there

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog

12 DarrenB

13 RoloD

14 dabac

15 gs11


----------



## jtvrg

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog

12 DarrenB

13 RoloD

14 dabac

15 gs11

16 jtvrg


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1 coffeechap

2 dfk41

3 mrboots2u

4 jeebsy

5 drude

6 Heligan

7 daren

8 SimonB

9 gangstarrrrr

10 michaelg

11 working dog

12 DarrenB

13 RoloD

14 dabac

15 gs11

16 jtvrg

17 Systemic Kid


----------



## coffeechap

I will pm the others, by the way where's spukey, spukey loves a raffle


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I will pm the others, by the way where's spukey, spukey loves a raffle


Yes, yes he does ! Spukey where are u ?


----------



## coffeechap

List of those that are happy for £30 copy and paste with yes or no

1. Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti


----------



## coldplayer

1. Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti


----------



## 666tyler

1. Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti


----------



## Doggycam

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti


----------



## robti

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti. Yes


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

21 in so getting closer folks.....


----------



## bignorry

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes


----------



## Jason1wood

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## Yes Row

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

24 say yes and one extra in means just two more and the rest yes and this draw is on folks


----------



## funinacup

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## Slee

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny (geordie-barista)

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup

34. slee yes

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## shaun1

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## Slee

@shaun1 can you add my yes to your list please we must of posted at the same time


----------



## MarkyP

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## totallywired

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski ( yes if we need the numbers)

36. Walter Sobchak

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

30 and counting


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Yes add me to the £30 list, struggling to copy and paste.


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

Walter Sobchak said:


> Yes add me to the £30 list, struggling to copy and paste.


Done cheers, now 33 in!!


----------



## stub24

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

Two. More in and 9 more yes's and this draw will go ahead, come on folks a one in 45 chance of the magical mythos, has to be worth a punt.....


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva No

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

Not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## koahhe

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva No

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

6 more yes and 3 new people to make this work folks I have emailed all concerned so should get replies fairly quick, would be great to get this drawn tomorrow


----------



## kikapu

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. CoffeeDiva No

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

*9. Lighty yes*

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes


----------



## coffeechap

One slot left number 45 coffee diva replaced by Lighty.


----------



## coffeechap

If we get the responses in we can start getting the money in is roll up roll up


----------



## coffeechap

One more place available on the draw folks and only a few to respond.....


----------



## coffeechap

Still waiting on the other responses


----------



## 4085

Dave, why not list who has yet to respond, then the dog can see the rabbit!


----------



## iroko

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko yes

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes

Last edited by coffeechap; 10 Hours Ago at 07:53.


----------



## frankil

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil yes

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. dsc

40. mhofmeyr

41. iroko yes

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

In bold are the remaining three and one more space available!!!!!

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. *Sticky*

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. *RvB*

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil yes

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. Dsc yes

40.*mhofmeyr*

41. iroko yes

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes


----------



## coffeechap

Really hoped this was going to get done tonight oh well let's hope they respond soon..... Glenn is poised to take the Mahoney and get the draw done


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

In bold are the remaining three and one more space available!!!!! DSc now in

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. *Sticky*

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. *RvB*

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil yes

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. Dsc yes

40.*mhofmeyr*

41. iroko yes

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes


----------



## Sticky

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

In bold are the remaining three and one more space available!!!!!

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. *Sticky YES*

*
13. GS11. Yes*

*
14. Working Dog. Yes*

*
15. **RvB*

*
16. DarrenB. Yes*

*
17. Doggycam. Yes*

*
18. Jtvrg. Yes*

*
19. Heligan. Yes*

*
20. shaun1 Yes*

*
21. 666tyler. Yes*

*
22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes*

*
23. RoloD. Yes*

*
24. dabac. Yes*

*
25. Kikapu Yes*

*
26. Systemic Kid. Yes*

*
27. Yes Row. Yes*

*
28. koahhe yes*

*
29. frankil yes*

*
30. MrShades yes*

*
31. Bignorry yes*

*
32. Coldplayer yes*

*
33. funinacup Yes*

*
34. slee Yes*

*
35. Milanski (yes if needed)*

*
36. Walter Sobchak yes*

*
37. MarkyP Yes*

*
38. stub24 yes*

*
39. Dsc yes*

*
40.**mhofmeyr*

*
41. iroko yes*

*
42. Robti yes*

*
43. Jason1wood yes*

*
44. Bigben yes*


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

And then there were two......

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky YES

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. *Rvb*

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil yes

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. Dsc yes

40.*mhofmeyr*

41. iroko yes

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes


----------



## RvB

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky YES

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB. Yes

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil yes

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. Dsc yes

40.mhofmeyr

41. iroko yes

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes


----------



## coffeechap

Are you prepared to go to £30 list, please add to your name but keep this sentence in the list.

45 places now filled, and just one more to confirm.......

1.Coffeechap. Yes

2. Mrboots2u. Yes

3. Dfk41. Yes

4. Daren. Yes

5. Jeebsy. Yes

6. drude. Yes

7. Coffeejohnny Yes

8. SimonB. Yes

9. Lighty yes

10. Totallywired Yes

11. michaelg. Yes

12. Sticky YES

13. GS11. Yes

14. Working Dog. Yes

15. RvB. Yes

16. DarrenB. Yes

17. Doggycam. Yes

18. Jtvrg. Yes

19. Heligan. Yes

20. shaun1 Yes

21. 666tyler. Yes

22. Gangstarrrrr. Yes

23. RoloD. Yes

24. dabac. Yes

25. Kikapu Yes

26. Systemic Kid. Yes

27. Yes Row. Yes

28. koahhe yes

29. frankil yes

30. MrShades yes

31. Bignorry yes

32. Coldplayer yes

33. funinacup Yes

34. slee Yes

35. Milanski (yes if needed)

36. Walter Sobchak yes

37. MarkyP Yes

38. stub24 yes

39. Dsc yes

40.*mhofmeyr*

41. iroko yes

42. Robti yes

43. Jason1wood yes

44. Bigben yes

45. Camv6 yes


----------



## coffeechap

Ok we are going ahead folks, glenn will send out the payment details, so the sooner the payment is made the sooner we can get this done, I will wait for a response from our final person but if they have not got back within a couple of days I will make the place open to so done else.


----------



## Glenn

As per previous draws the names have been taken from post #136 and saved to a spreadsheet

Each member entering the raffle will receive a PM with bank payment details

Please ensure your forum membername when making payment so that I can tick you off

As this is a big raffle I would like to seek a volunteer to adjudicate (watching my screen live via webex)

The standard draw process will be followed;

Raw names list will be fed into random.org to get a random list of entrants

The random list will be randomised again and the person at the top of the list will be the winner

*mhofmeyer* - please confirm if you are participating - so that if not then another member can pop their name down


----------



## Glenn

21 payments have been received already

mhofmeyer is in - so at this stage we are fully subscribed

Will let this run for as few days before any reminders are sent

Will keep you posted daily with updates


----------



## Xpenno

Sitting this one out but good look to everyone involved!


----------



## coffeechap

Perhaps you could watch the screen shot as you are not involved


----------



## coffeechap

Let's see if we can get this drawn tonight!!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Will send payment this afternoon when I get home. Good luck guys!


----------



## jtvrg

I'm sorted!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Great cheers guys am really looking forward to this...


----------



## MarkyP

I've paid...

this would make a nice early Christmas present for someone!


----------



## coffeechap

Hmmmmm a pressy for myself good idea mark


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> I've paid...
> 
> this would make a nice early Christmas present for someone!


Aren't you replacing the k30 with the acaso you picked up ?


----------



## coffeechap

MarkyP said:


> I've paid...
> 
> this would make a nice early Christmas present for someone!


You know you will be linched if you win a second raffle


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Aren't you replacing the k30 with the acaso you picked up ?


The ascaso is a machine coffee machine boots keep up


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> You know you will be linched if you win a second raffle


Ill fricking lynch him if he does........


----------



## coffeechap

Good luck though mark


----------



## coffeechap

And everyone in on this


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> Aren't you replacing the k30 with the acaso you picked up ?


Huh?

Acasso, not me!


----------



## coffeechap

Boots is referring to the ascaso you are apparently picking up in london


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> Ill fricking lynch him if he does........


I do like to be different, and I just want get away from having the same setup as you!


----------



## coffeechap

Ha ha little do you know mark


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> Boots is referring to the ascaso you are apparently picking up in london


Am I?

That's news to me!


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> I do like to be different, and I just want get away from having the same setup as you!


Don't worry , changing mine , then you can be different


----------



## coffeechap

Is this not you then????

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12852-Ascaso-Innova-Arc-for-repair-or-spares-free-to-collect


----------



## coffeechap

In the for sale thread it says an ascaso is being collected by marky_p


----------



## MarkyP

To what?

Are you joining the conical clan?


----------



## coffeechap

MarkyP said:


> To what?
> 
> Are you joining the conical clan?


He is not that brave


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> In the for sale thread it says an ascaso is being collected by marky_p


Different Marky P... Who knew!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> He is not that brave


Brave ? I don't have access to the vast southern coffee mountain you do .......


----------



## coffeechap

It is like one of those eu food mountains


----------



## coffeechap

Do you think I will take the pp title today boots


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> Different Marky P... Who knew!


Bugger me two of you ............


----------



## MarkyP

So, what are you getting next?


----------



## coffeechap

The clue is in the title


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> Bugger me two of you ............


I know... and he joined a year before I did!


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> The clue is in the title


A Mythos? Nice!


----------



## coffeechap

This must be getting close I will ask Glenn for an update on payments


----------



## coffeechap

MarkyP said:


> A Mythos? Nice!


But he thinks he will win this one!!!!


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> But he thinks he will win this one!!!!


He can't, I am... Just to keep the setup the same!


----------



## coffeechap

Well I wish you luck dude


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> He can't, I am... Just to keep the setup the same!


Sorry which marky p is this , will the real marky p , please stand up , please stand up , please stand up ...


----------



## MarkyP

I'm the imposter... Marky_P joined in 2012!


----------



## coffeechap

MarkyP said:


> I'm the imposter... Marky_P joined in 2012!


No you are a winner mark a winner


----------



## Jason1wood

coffeechap said:


> No you are a winner mark a winner


For a moment there I thought the draw had been made!!!!

Phew, still time for me to win.

Anyone want to swap a Mythos for a lever espresso machine?? Haha


----------



## coffeechap

Yes no probs I have a la pavoni you can have


----------



## coffeechap

30 payments in and counting two thirds there.....


----------



## garydyke1

MarkyP cannot win now, people will think its a fix


----------



## coffeechap

What with Glenn doing the draw!!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

We still need an independent person to watch Glenn's screen remotely


----------



## Mrboots2u

Payments in for. Me and the kid . Good luck everyone .


----------



## MarkyP

garydyke1 said:


> MarkyP cannot win now, people will think its a fix


I certainly won't think that it's fixed!


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> No you are a winner mark a winner


That's two people think so - You and my mum!


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> That's two people think so - You and my mum!


Ah to paraphrase the in betweeners " lever friend "


----------



## coffeechap

The confidence is great I am saying nowt


----------



## 4515

Paid mine

Everything now crossed


----------



## coffeechap

Again I really do wish everyone good luck in this, actually getting quite excited myself


----------



## stub24

First raffle I've entered and I'm feeling more exited than I thought!


----------



## iroko

Sorry guys, I'm having trouble making the payment, the bank refused to take my money, telling me I'm not allowed to pay into a business account, and my

bank wants £25 to transfer the money.

I'll try again tomorrow and try and get a different person, not the stroppy one I got today.


----------



## coffeechap

I think we trust you dude


----------



## Mrboots2u

iroko said:


> Sorry guys, I'm having trouble making the payment, the bank refused to take my money, telling me I'm not allowed to pay into a business account, and my
> 
> bank wants £25 to transfer the money.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow and try and get a different person, not the stroppy one I got today.


Can you online transfer to a person (me ) and I'll pay tonight form my account ?


----------



## coffeechap

What on earth is you picture dude


----------



## iroko

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you online transfer to a person (me ) and I'll pay tonight form my account ?


I haven't got an on line account, but I've got paypal if thats any good.


----------



## coffeechap

PayPal gift me and I will pay for you


----------



## coffeechap

Boots it is you noooooooo


----------



## iroko

coffeechap said:


> PayPal gift me and I will pay for you


Thanks, do I paypal coffeechap


----------



## bignorry

iroko said:


> Sorry guys, I'm having trouble making the payment, the bank refused to take my money, telling me I'm not allowed to pay into a business account, and my
> 
> bank wants £25 to transfer the money.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow and try and get a different person, not the stroppy one I got today.


Ive had the same problem ,so now go into santander and pay over the counter.


----------



## coffeechap

Iroko has paid, can't be many more


----------



## iroko

Payment sent Dave, BIG thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

Your very welcome


----------



## iroko

bignorry said:


> Ive had the same problem ,so now go into santander and pay over the counter.


I tried to pay over counter but she said this wasn't allowed, even though this is how I paid last time.


----------



## coffeechap

Time to change banks


----------



## Charliej

Santander are a set of twats even when you bank with them tbh, good example I messed up my online banking log in, rang the number provided and the website and all they do is send you some new log in details out by snail mail and tell you at least 7-10 working days for this to happen.


----------



## coffeechap

Say it like it is Charlie and don't hold back dude


----------



## Mrboots2u

When is this happening?


----------



## Fevmeister

First direct is what you want


----------



## coffeechap

Where is Glenn think he has gone AWOL again


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Where is Glenn think he has gone AWOL again


where is the glenn man&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> where is the glenn man&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


He's probably done one with the grinder!


----------



## coffeechap

No no no I have the grinder, he has got the money though


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> No no no I have the grinder, he has got the money though


put it all on black let it roll&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## coffeechap

But I like green


----------



## Glenn

Update: 6 to pay

2 of the 6 have made contact with me so awaiting 4

My account is a Business Account and future payments will have to be Electronic only - otherwise I can get charged deposit fees (up to £25 per time)

The draw will take place on Thursday evening

I'm still looking for a volunteer to remotely watch my screen whilst I do the draw. Lets say 9:30pm Thursday is the draw time

Do we have any non-participating volunteers?


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> But I like green


Go big or go home! I like it.


----------



## coffeechap

Is there another way?


----------



## ronsil

Glenn said:


> The draw will take place on Thursday evening- I'm still looking for a volunteer to remotely watch my screen whilst I do the draw.


Would do it with pleasure but away Thursday overnight. Very sorry not to be available.


----------



## coffeechap

Xpenno or gary ??? To watch the draw


----------



## Fevmeister

Is this still £30 a ticket?


----------



## Fevmeister

I'll watch the screen as I'm currently not in the draw, so impartial to it all!


----------



## Xpenno

What time's the draw likely to be? I'm supposed to be heading to the pub on Thursday but might be able to work around it. Could take my laptop if I need to


----------



## garydyke1

I can do it , time dependant


----------



## coffeechap

Cheers guys I guess Glenn will contact you.


----------



## coffeechap

Fevmeister said:


> Is this still £30 a ticket?


Yes and unfortunately it is now full


----------



## Glenn

Perfect, thanks all, will contact tomorrow


----------



## koahhe

Fevmeister said:


> Is this still £30 a ticket?


Do you want to take my place in the raffle?


----------



## coffeechap

Might be worth sending fevmeister a pm


----------



## koahhe

coffeechap said:


> Might be worth sending fevmeister a pm


will do that now


----------



## Mrboots2u

Roll on Thursday ..... Whoop whoop


----------



## coffeechap

One more day and someone will be very lucky indeed


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> One more day and someone will be very lucky indeed


Hopefully there will be a mythos to fill a k30 shaped whole in the kitchen (not that I've sold it yet, may end up being for de caf....)


----------



## coffeechap

Now theres confidence for you, not sure it will like being up north


----------



## robti

We'll if it wants to head up north it may as we'll go the whole way and just come home to daddy, where I will be waiting with open arms and an empty space on the work top for it to live the rest of its days in happiness ☕


----------



## Fevmeister

good luck everyone!


----------



## coffeechap

Is anyone getting excited yet! Draw will be in the evening..


----------



## koahhe

Sorry everyone but have to pull out of this. Hope someone will take my place very soon.


----------



## aphelion

I can step in £30 if no-one else takes koahhe's ticket

Good luck everyone

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap

Your on then dude, good to have you on board


----------



## aphelion

coffeechap said:


> Your on then dude, good to have you on board


Coolio, i've missed the bit about payment, how would you guys like this Dave/Glenn?


----------



## 4515

pm'd the info that I had


----------



## aphelion

working dog said:


> pm'd the info that I had


cheers dude


----------



## dabac

I've sent a pm to Glenn yesterday but still didn't get the response - namely, I need the account's IBAN so that I can make an international payment (don't have an uk bank account) or, alternatively, paypal invoice...


----------



## coffeechap

dabac said:


> I've sent a pm to Glenn yesterday but still didn't get the response - namely, I need the account's IBAN so that I can make an international payment (don't have an uk bank account) or, alternatively, paypal invoice...


I'll send you a pm, just PayPal gift me and I will cover your entry


----------



## garydyke1

Good luck to everyone who entered. Someone is getting a beast : )


----------



## Slee

It would be a great wedding present for me


----------



## coffeechap

dabac said:


> I've sent a pm to Glenn yesterday but still didn't get the response - namely, I need the account's IBAN so that I can make an international payment (don't have an uk bank account) or, alternatively, paypal invoice...


Have sent a pm with PayPal details but no payment yet


----------



## Milanski

Good Luck all!


----------



## dabac

coffeechap said:


> Have sent a pm with PayPal details but no payment yet


sorry, was away...

I've sent the payment!


----------



## Glenn

The draw is on!


----------



## Glenn

garydyke1 will be tonight's adjudicator

Thanks Gary


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect cheers gary don't think this holds you any favours in the get Daren through campaign though....


----------



## Fevmeister

Do you need two adjudicators glen, sorry ive just got your pm


----------



## Daren

Roll on 9.30... Looking forward to this









Good luck everyone.


----------



## dsc

I won't bother checking this thread, I'd rather go clueless, text me if I win

Regards,

T.


----------



## Jason1wood

Yeah, goodluck to everyone. Whoever wins will be very happy (hope it's me) haha

Release the balls!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Can someone give me a number between 1 and 45 please


----------



## coffeechap

Anyone ?........


----------



## coffeechap

It really isn't a difficult question


----------



## c_squared

Emmmmmmm, 32? Did I win?


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> It really isn't a difficult question


14 fourteen, silly post limit


----------



## coffeechap

Cool 32 will be the winning number from the second randomised list tonight


----------



## coffeechap

Good luck everyone


----------



## jeebsy

Win this, sell it and buy a Brewtus and an SJ. Happy days.


----------



## jeebsy

Good luck me.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Win this, sell it and buy a Brewtus and an SJ. Happy days.


If you win it I'll swap you my SJ and a bag of L***zz* for it


----------



## Lighty

I just a disturbance in the force ...

doggycams name flashed before my eyes!

good luck everyone

santa will put his back out delivering this


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> If you win it I'll swap you my SJ and a bag of L***zz* for it


Daren said the L word !


----------



## Lighty

Hey Wetherspoons sell it ... Must be top drawer


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Daren said the L word !


It was a test. If Jeebsy had said yes then we know he is actually Anthorn


----------



## Glenn

So, number 32 in the second randomisation will be the winner

This seems to be a transparent way of choosing the winner too

30 minutes to go until the draw sequence begins


----------



## garydyke1

I hope my manflu isnt transmitted over IP


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> I hope my manflu isnt transmitted over IP


Getting in your excuses early for tomorrows defeat?


----------



## garydyke1

My arms would need to fall off to lose


----------



## Glenn

About to dial Gary

Tee'd up and ready to go.

Good luck all raffle entrants!


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> My arms would need to fall off to lose


Ouch..........

13 char


----------



## jeebsy

Feel a bit nervous about this one!


----------



## coffeechap

It will soon be over jeebsy don't worry


----------



## coffeechap

1 in 45 chance £2000 grinder £30 what a bargain.......


----------



## Milanski

Drum rollllll.......


----------



## coffeechap

Even I am getting excited..


----------



## Glenn

Thanks to Gary for adjudicating in tonight's draw

Gary and I have run through the process and the winner has been chosen...


----------



## Glenn

The winner of the Magical Mythos Grinder sponsored by coffeechap was chosen using Random.org, randomised twice and the 32nd name in the list chosen


----------



## Glenn

Congratulations *Totallywired* who is the new owner of a Mythos grinder

Thankyou to all who took part and helped raise £100 towards forum prizes


----------



## jeebsy

A begrudging congratulations.

I was saving myself for the Brewtus anyway...


----------



## Slee

congrats Totallywired


----------



## Milanski

Congrats dude!

Cheers to all who organised...was (expensive) fun again!


----------



## garydyke1

Congats dude!


----------



## Daren

Well done TW. Thanks to Dave and Glenn yet again!

TW - I'll give you £59.45 for it


----------



## Glenn

The raw data and draw notes can be viewed here (word) and here (spreadsheet)


----------



## coffeechap

Well done, I am ever going to win anything?


----------



## kikapu

Through gritted teeth!







Congratulations!


----------



## coffeechap

He's not even watching


----------



## Fevmeister

Can we do more cheaper raffles? Like 5-10 a ticket etc.

coffee subscriptions, tampers, cups etc.....?


----------



## iroko

Congrats totallywired, enjoy the mythos.


----------



## aphelion

Congratulations Totallywired!


----------



## GS11

Congrats totallywired and many thanks to organizers


----------



## jtvrg

well done TW, any grinders for sale anybody????


----------



## 4515

Well done TW - I now need to put my hand a bit deeper in my pocket for my new toy


----------



## coffeechap

Fevmeister said:


> Can we do more cheaper raffles? Like 5-10 a ticket etc.
> 
> coffee subscriptions, tampers, cups etc.....?


We have done them and will keep doing the smaller ones too, I will put up a load of little stocking filler raffles in the run up to christmas


----------



## coffeechap

jtvrg said:


> well done TW, any grinders for sale anybody????


Perhaps totally wired has one


----------



## DarrenB

well done mate....


----------



## Lighty

Thanks cc & glenn

enjoy TW

looking forward to more raffles cc


----------



## jtvrg

coffeechap said:


> Perhaps totally wired has one


Doh! of course!! what was he using before his mega win? mignon?


----------



## Fevmeister

Lighty said:


> Thanks cc & glenn
> 
> enjoy TW
> 
> looking forward to more raffles cc


+1 agreeeeeed


----------



## MarkyP

Congratulations TotallyWired... That's a beast of a grinder you've got there!


----------



## MrShades

Well done Totallywired. I guess I'll keep saving!

K10 raffle next week Dave? ;-)


----------



## coffeechap

jtvrg said:


> Doh! of course!! what was he using before his mega win? mignon?


Yes indeed he was using a mignon


----------



## michaelg

Congrats Totallywired and thank you to the organisers again!


----------



## Nijntje

Congrats TW


----------



## koahhe

jtvrg said:


> well done TW, any grinders for sale anybody????


Got a Mazzer Mini doser model for sale. All the accessories included and all mods done. £250 plus delivery. Will list it tomorrow


----------



## ronsil

Just saw the result. Congratulations Totallywired.

That's some grinder you've got there.

Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I'm distraught. Nonetheless, 'grats.


----------



## Heligan

Congratulations Totallywired! Thanks to Coffeechap and Glenn for organising. I wish random.org would stop picking the wrong number though.....


----------



## coffeechap

Heligan said:


> Congratulations Totallywired! Thanks to Coffeechap and Glenn for organising. I wish random.org would stop picking the wrong number though.....


I thought exactly the same thing!


----------



## coffeechap

I can see totally wired watching, so we should get the celebratory speech fairly soon!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrat on winning , are you named after the fall song by any chance


----------



## totallywired

Holy SH$T!!!! Can't believe I've just won? A massive thank you to all involved and to all who took part. Just had to go wake the Mrs up and tell her. Her relpy? What the [email protected] you going to do with a £2000 grinder? LOL!


----------



## totallywired

Mrboots2u said:


> Congrat on winning , are you named after the fall song by any chance


Yes. One of my favourite Fall songs.


----------



## coffeechap

You should have said sell it and buy you a beautiful watch, but as you are so grumpy I think I might grind coffee in it!!


----------



## coffeechap

Anyway thanks very much everyone, another successful everyone's a winner CFUK raffle, there will be one more biggy before Christmas ( Expobar dual boiler ) and a few smaller ones....


----------



## bignorry

Well done , (I hope by next time the random number generator is repaired )


----------



## Mrboots2u

totallywired said:


> Yes. One of my favourite Fall songs.


Congratulations....Ah it's gone to a man of taste then , help the bitter pill of loss go down ( perhaps I should change my name to Mr Pharmacist ...)


----------



## reneb

congrats tw, what a fantastic prize and a great raffle as ever. should be a perfect partner for you duetto.


----------



## 666tyler

Congrats tw. Thanks to CC and glen for organising and random.org only needs a very small tweak!! I should never have looked at the result page!


----------



## coffeechap

Sooooooo close


----------



## garydyke1

..and if the extra random element of number 32 hadnt been used the result would have been very different


----------



## coffeechap

Don't go upsetting Rolod like that gary.....


----------



## coffeechap

My little thanks goes out to Glenn and gary for their time in doing the draw, cheers guys makes it open fair and transparent


----------



## Fevmeister

an idea for the smaller raffles could be 5 espro tampers with 10 a ticket x 50 tickets sold - money for the forum but still 5/50 people win!


----------



## Charliej

Fevmeister said:


> an idea for the smaller raffles could be 5 espro tampers with 10 a ticket x 50 tickets sold - money for the forum but still 5/50 people win!


TBH I think more people would prefer a Torr tamper than an Espro, at least then its easier to have a VST sized base.


----------



## 4085

Not being rude or anything, but I think CC has this well in hand chaps!


----------



## Fevmeister

yeah well that was just an example. torrs are just 20 though and i think instead of entering a raffle for them people would just go out and buy one if they wanted one!


----------



## Fevmeister

oops got torr and motta mixed up


----------



## Doggycam

Congratulations to Totallywired







)


----------



## jeebsy

Most people on here have at least entry to mid level stuff so raffles for them might not be that well subscribed. CC has pitched things right so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Agree, the stuff and prizes that has been on offer to win has been phenomenal . Look at what we have had recently L1, mythos , Strega, brewtus , simply amazing . Well done . It's gob smacking the stuff that's been on offer .

On a side note I wouldn't want a espro tamper .


----------



## Fevmeister

christmas rocket raffle would be nice!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Congrats on the grinder TW.


----------



## totallywired

It's arrived! What a beast. Massive thanks to Dave for delivery and set up. Let the fun begin. Totallywired will be wired this week!


----------



## Glenn

You're going to need to change your signature now


----------



## 4515

They sit well together

Enjoy !


----------



## Daren

I'm not envious at all!









Is the Duetto on stilts?


----------



## coffeechap

It's an Alex duetto


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> It's an Alex duetto


No.... It's a tall Alex duetto with a very nice grinder!


----------



## MrShades

Looks great - but I can't help thinking that your Duetto really needs some nice handles on the cup warming tray to finish it off nicely and make removing the tray easy, when it's full of cups...

Interested TW ? ;-)


----------



## totallywired

MrShades said:


> Looks great - but I can't help thinking that your Duetto really needs some nice handles on the cup warming tray to finish it off nicely and make removing the tray easy, when it's full of cups...
> 
> Interested TW ? ;-)


Thanks *MrShades* but I rarely take the tray off.


----------



## totallywired

Just managed to sneak a quick 45min play with the Mythos. Going to take a bit of getting used to but what a lovely machine!!


----------



## totallywired

Daren said:


> I'm not envious at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Duetto on stilts?


It's got the tall legs on it, helps give extra clearance for plumbing in.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Looks awesome! Let us have a write up when you get a chance.


----------



## kikapu

They look great together, glad I didn't win though as its way too big for my kitchen


----------



## dwalsh1

Got some shorter legs for that Duetto if you want them TW.


----------



## totallywired

dwalsh1 said:


> Got some shorter legs for that Duetto if you want them TW.


 Thought I had those in a bag upstairs? It's perfect as it is anyway Dennis. Thanks mate.


----------



## dwalsh1

I think you got the original ones as well as the x-longer ones. I have some in between. No worries though. Nice setup by the way.dennis



totallywired said:


> Thought I had those in a bag upstairs? It's perfect as it is anyway Dennis. Thanks mate.


----------

